

Camera+ for iPhone hits 500,000 sales just 2 days after launching Camera+ 2 - EtienneJohnred
http://taptaptap.com/blog/camera-plus-hits-500000/ 

======
wallflower
Tap tap tap is a legend in the App Store annals.

Good for them that Apple forgave them for openly flaunting the App Store
rules.

[http://www.iphoneography.com/journal/2010/8/12/camera-
banned...](http://www.iphoneography.com/journal/2010/8/12/camera-banned-for-
volumesnap-hack.html)

Their small team has an incredible designer, Wolfgang, who wields Adobe CS
like a wand to turn around iterations of designs in near-real time.

<http://taptaptap.com/blog/the-design-session/>

~~~
stevefink
There's very few companies out there that can take a standard iPhone built
application and have it replaced with something in the App Store. tap tap tap
has built a product that has replaced the default Camera on my phone and my
wife's.

~~~
jonknee
To be fair, Apple frequently doesn't allow competition (like with Mail,
Messages, Phone, etc).

------
sahillavingia
To clarify, this is 500,000 sales for the lifetime of the app, and not just
the past 2 days.

------
ghshephard
All of these camera Apps - Hipstamatic, Instagram, Camera+ - massive
popularity. I think that the iPhone is now clearly attacking the "photography"
vertical as well as the "games" vertical. I expect Jobs to spend a significant
part of his next iPhone roll out describing in more detail the attention they
are paying to photography on the iPhone based on recent App Store results.
Also looking for a big upgrade in the (already quite useable) camera.

Must be miserable news for the point n' shoot vendors.

------
richbradshaw
I bought this assuming that it had the volume control wired to take the photo,
and was slightly disappointed that it didn't. I know the back story, but
assumed that as that was surely the main point of the app, that this version
would have it as well!

Nevermind, it's not bad anyway!

------
sullrich
The new version Camera+ is a great update but I cannot seem to find HDR. Does
the new version lack HDR?

~~~
mynameisraj
Correct, it does lack HDR. There's an HDR filter, but it doesn't come close to
HDR shots from the default camera app.

